# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Mastka pod napletkiem.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Od jakiegoś czasu miałem pod napletkiem białą wydzielinę dziś dowiedziałem się jak się nazywa - mastka. 

Mimo, że przy każdym prysznicu myję okolice intymne to rzadko zsuwam napletek przy tym bo jednak spadające krople wody na "gołego" żołędzia to nic przyjemnego. 

Dziś natomiast zauważyłem coś nieco innego zamiast mastki, malutkie czerwone (pomarańczowe) twarde kuleczki na końcu pod napletkiem. Umyłem to i jest ok, czy ktoś wie co to jest, i jak pozbywać się mastki?

----------

